# In Lithuania



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

_*Vilnius is the capital of Lithuania*_ and its largest city, with a population of 539,939 as of 2014. Vilnius is located in the southeast part of Lithuania and is the second largest city of the Baltic states.

Vilnius is the seat of the Vilnius City Municipality and of the Vilnius District Municipality. It is also the capital of Vilnius County. The first known written record of Vilnius as the Lithuanian capital is known from Gediminas' letters in 1323.

Vilnius is classified as a Gamma global city according to GaWC studies, and is known for its Old Town of beautiful architecture, declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1994. Its Jewish influence until the 20th century has led to it being described as the "Jerusalem of Lithuania" and Napoleon named it "the Jerusalem of the North" as he was passing through in 1812. In 2009, Vilnius was the European Capital of Culture, together with the Austrian city of Linz.




























































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I 

Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I 

Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I 

Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely city! more photos, please


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice start about Vilnius; i am looking forward for the rest of your photos :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Maybe my favourite Baltic city. I loved the young atmosphere, the nice and tasty restaurants and the cyclists. Great pics from the plane! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I visited Vilnius some weeks ago, previously I have only been to Riga and Tallinn. I will also make a thread about it. Vilnius is really underrated, good prices, nice historical buildings, parks etc. 
Your plane was flying really close to the old town it seems!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely city! more photos, please


 thank you mate! I've seen many ukrainian tourists on the streets of Vilnius.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice start about Vilnius; i am looking forward for the rest of your photos :cheers:


 thank you Christos! :cheers:



Benonie said:


> Maybe my favourite Baltic city. I loved the young atmosphere, the nice and tasty restaurants and the cyclists. Great pics from the plane! kay:


thanks Benonie! I watched your Baltic thread, I love it.



Nightsky said:


> I visited Vilnius some weeks ago, previously I have only been to Riga and Tallinn. I will also make a thread about it. Vilnius is really underrated, good prices, nice historical buildings, parks etc.
> Your plane was flying really close to the old town it seems!


cheers mate! I love architecture of Riga and beautiful Tallinn, but Vilnius is my favourite.
our plane probably showed me the place which I must see LOL.
p.s. it will really nice to see your Vilnius I will definitely subscribe to your thread.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

kay:kay:..I would love too see all your pix from your trip...but you have maybe posted your most worthy.....nice start. I was surprised too see the US like sprawl from the air!!!..:uh::shocked:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

midrise said:


> kay:kay:..I would love too see all your pix from your trip...but you have maybe posted your most worthy.....nice start. I was surprised too see the US like sprawl from the air!!!..:uh::shocked:


thank you for your attention, much appreciated.


=============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice photo series - started from the plane down to grown level.
lovely city specially the older section....and the high rises are equally nice.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

You really do get to a lot of different places. Nice shots.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm so impressed with the lots of green patches even in the old area and I would love
to see some shots at street level of those heritage buildings with great architecture
and the nice looking people that make the city lovely and vibrant.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

MilbertDavid said:


> nice photo series - started from the plane down to grown level.
> lovely city specially the older section....and the high rises are equally nice.


thank you!



paul62 said:


> You really do get to a lot of different places. Nice shots.


thanks Paul!



capricorn2000 said:


> I'm so impressed with the lots of green patches even in the old area and I would love
> to see some shots at street level of those heritage buildings with great architecture
> and the nice looking people that make the city lovely and vibrant.


thanks a lot! I will try.


============================================









































wasn't me! ha-ha!



























































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good pics^ nice.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

very wise constitution ... especially about cats & dogs.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! I love the character of this street it projects -- the bookstore, those tablets about constitution in different languages 
and the bas relief of a seemingly drunken man with a snuggling cat. it just blew me away.:cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Good pics^ nice.





shik2005 said:


> very wise constitution ... especially about cats & dogs.





capricorn2000 said:


> wow! I love the character of this street it projects -- the bookstore, those tablets about constitution in different languages
> and the bas relief of a seemingly drunken man with a snuggling cat. it just blew me away.:cheers:



thank you guys for likes and comments!


======================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice shots and the heritage area is full of characters.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

alexander2000 said:


> very nice shots and the heritage area is full of characters.


thank you!
it's a hidden gem in Vilnius. the concept is really funny and creative. nice cafes, restaurants, galleries and shops. The atmosphere here is very nice and calming. This republic had its own rules, one of them is: everyone has the right to live by the river Vilnelė, and the river Vilnelė has the right to flow by everyone.. isn't that just great? :cheers:


========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great pics! Uzupis is really special with it's own constistution, anthem etc...visited a great restaurant there.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Nightsky said:


> Great pics! Uzupis is really special with it's own constistution, anthem etc...visited a great restaurant there.


yup! we too.
thanks


===============================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice update - and chilled out cats.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice updates, great shots!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Very nice update - and chilled out cats.





El_Greco said:


> Nice updates, great shots!


thank you!


============================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful shots of a charming city.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Lovely shots once again. However I must say I was never a fan of Uzupis - too many arrogant/self-important types there.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

skylark said:


> beautiful shots of a charming city.


thank you!



El_Greco said:


> Lovely shots once again. However I must say I was never a fan of Uzupis - too many arrogant/self-important types there.


very interesting your opinion is but quite strange, on my way I met many people who were really friendly.


=========================================
















































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update^


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I like artistic street graffiti in certain quarters, but sometimes it goes a bit too far, don`t you think?

Nice shots Leon.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Nice update^


 thanks 'diddyD'! much appreciated. 



paul62 said:


> I like artistic street graffiti in certain quarters, but sometimes it goes a bit too far, don`t you think?
> 
> Nice shots Leon.


yea! I know what you mean Paul. it is just an area of Vilnius city. Užupis is sometimes compared to Montmartre in Paris or Christiania in Copenhagen. 

p.s. to be honest I never seen any drug dealers on the streets of Uzupis, so it isn't really Christiania at all. :lol:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Bobutė Jožka (Nov 5, 2015)

Beautiful pictures(!) which show how much potential Vilnius has, thank you


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Bobutė Jožka;128425330 said:


> Beautiful pictures(!) which show how much potential Vilnius has, thank you


thank you for viewing and comments!


=======================================


































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium) I Toulon_Marseille(France) I Beautiful_England I Germany I 

Lake_District I Ireland I Amsterdam, Valkenburg I Bath_Gloucester I Caernarfon I Llandudno&GoldWings I Conwy_Castle I Vilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful set!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks all! much appreciated.

===========================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great job! You've captured the city very well! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Great job! You've captured the city very well! kay:


thank you Ben!
it's interesting to see the contrast between the beautiful old town, ugly blocks of the end of the second millennium, a poor wooden neighbourhood and the new highrise buildings in the 'Europa Centre'.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool updates!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

El_Greco said:


> Cool updates!


thank you!










































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Cool update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vilnius :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks all!


===========================================





































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

El_Greco said:


> Cool.


Hot. 

LOL

thanks!


==========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice photos!

homeowner and homeless


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Romashka01 said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> homeowner and homeless



nope 
the flat owner and the garden owner :rofl:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice set.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Romashka01 said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> homeowner and homeless





diddyD said:


> A nice set.


thanks guys!


=========================================











































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful city with quite an interesting character.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful city with quite an interesting character.


 and very clean. thanks


===========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Pleasant looking city... populated with nice cats


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

shik2005 said:


> Pleasant looking city... populated with nice cats


thank you!


============================================





































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great job! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed great, very nice new photos :cheers:


thank you Christos! :cheers:


===================================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very good City photography, Leon! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos from Vilnius :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

very nice update....the city's so neat.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> Very good City photography, Leon! kay:





christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice new photos from Vilnius :cheers:





marlonbasman said:


> very nice update....the city's so neat.


thank you very much guys for your comments and likes! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really nice thread!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots of a charming city.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I just got back from Vilnius last Sunday! 

Beautiful shots.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Great photos ! Brings back memories from my visit two summers ago.  Hoping to revisit this beautiful city soon !


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting capital city worth visiting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice pics, fine city!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

gratteciel said:


> Really nice thread!


thank you Robert!



skylark said:


> cool shots of a charming city.


thanks! Vilnius city is full of charming places, indeed.



El_Greco said:


> I just got back from Vilnius last Sunday!
> Beautiful shots.


 thank you El_Geco! will nice to see your Vilnius soon. :cheers:



Czas na Żywiec;132928403 said:


> Great photos ! Brings back memories from my visit two summers ago.  Hoping to revisit this beautiful city soon !


 I see it's not so far from you  thank you for comment.



capricorn2000 said:


> interesting capital city worth visiting.


thank you! :cheers:



Benonie said:


> Nice pics, fine city!


 Thank you Ben! much appreciated.


============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh we didn't go to this one, but the internal working remind me of St John's (University Church) tower, only scarier!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice, interesting update, Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

El_Greco said:


> Oh we didn't go to this one, but the internal working remind me of St John's (University Church) tower, only scarier!


if you visited St. Georges church tower you don't missed too much  the view of the city from over there probably is better than from the Gedimino tower.
p.s. I would love too see all your pix from your trip... hope you'll open your thread soon :cheers:



yansa said:


> Very nice, interesting update, Leon! kay:


thank you Silvia!


----------



## Apuokas (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm afraid I will have to disappoint you. The last aerials are not from Vilnius.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

^^ I think it's the end of the trip. The return to Liverpool.

Beautiful photos of Vilnius and wonderful aerial photos, Leon!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's Liverpool indeed. 
Nice thread Leon, loved to see that Baltic beauty again. kay:

Do I see a wooden street?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

DWest said:


> neat and well maintained city...like that colored cobblestone lane.


thanks DWest! Vilnius is very beautiful.



General Electric said:


> kay:Great updates and amazing aerial views! Wow they broke massively near the stadium!?


really? I thought it's a chip and the connectors on the motherboard :lol:
thank you GE!
p.s. if I right it is the Sheffield's football stadium.



Apuokas said:


> I'm afraid I will have to disappoint you. The last aerials are not from Vilnius.


 you're right mate 



gratteciel said:


> ^^ I think it's the end of the trip. The return to Liverpool.
> Beautiful photos of Vilnius and wonderful aerial photos, Leon!


 yes Sir! we returned to Liverpool. thank you Robert!



Benonie said:


> It's Liverpool indeed.
> Nice thread Leon, loved to see that Baltic beauty again. kay:
> Do I see a wooden street?


 you see... Vilnius has its own little Venice LOL
thank you Ben!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Especially #165 is wonderful, dear Leon! :applause:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Druskininkai, Lithuania*



yansa said:


> Especially #165 is wonderful, dear Leon! :applause:


thank you Silvia! much appreciated 


=======================================



*Druskininkai* is a spa town on the Nemunas River in southern Lithuania, close to the borders of Belarus and Poland. The city of Druskininkai has a population of 23136 (2015 Census) and dates back as a spa resort to the 19th century.
The town is located at the Ratnyčia River estuary to the Nemunas River and is surrounded by a natural forest reserve. The town is situated in a picturesque landscape with rivers, lakes, hills and forests.

























































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Druskininkai, Lithuania II*

























































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a weird building this is...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vilnius


----------



## Apuokas (Mar 1, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Vilnius


That's not Vilnius. It's Druskininkai.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> What a weird building this is...


Hotel Pušynas (lit) - Pine Forest (eng), the architecture of the hotel reminds of a huge pine cone - Brutalist style - "60's / 70's architecture and design of a revolutionary decade marked by a dramatic formal invention and a celebration of colour.
Have look 4exmpl: Roundhouse Hotel in Bournemouth, UK 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Vilnius


thank you Christos :cheers1:



Apuokas said:


> That's not Vilnius. It's Druskininkai.


I hope that you can forgive him, because a few pictures from #166 have been taken in VNO :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful church, very nice updates, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Druskininkai, Lithuania III*

thank you Silvia!


====================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice update, dear Leon - particularly love your animal pics... kay:

176/5: Beautiful shot! :applause:

Also very charming: The falling leaf near the yellow umbrellas.


----------



## 21Saeculum (Nov 19, 2010)

very interesting city!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Druskininkai, Lithuania IV*



yansa said:


> Nice update, dear Leon - particularly love your animal pics... kay:
> 176/5: Beautiful shot! :applause:


thanks Silvia!


yansa said:


> Also very charming: The falling leaf near the yellow umbrellas.






21Saeculum said:


> very interesting city!


I'm glad you liked it. cheers


==========================================








































































































































































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ Are those Soviet (Russian) cemetery?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

DWest said:


> nice photos, clear and detailed.


thanks mate :cheers1:


========================================
















































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Druskininkai, Lithuania VI*



































































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pics, I especially like this kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Great place and pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

awesome, thanks for sharing your photos, a really enriching way of knowing more about Vilnius and Lithuania.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Romashka01 said:


> Great pics, I especially like this kay:


girls just want to have fun :lol: thank you Roman!



Gratteciel said:


> Wow! Great place and pictures.


 thanks Robert, Druskininkai is very nice place for rest. we spent there a week and we were very glad to explore this place. kay:



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


 thank you Christos, much appreciated :cheers:



capricorn2000 said:


> awesome, thanks for sharing your photos, a really enriching way of knowing more about Vilnius and Lithuania.


 before our visit to Lithuania I explored a few threads in this forum,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1434960

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1169331

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1232305&highlight=

so it was very helpful for my knowledge 
thank you for comment on my photos :cheers1:

thanks all for your viewing&likes


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius*







































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Leon!
The city has lots of charm!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful pictures, Leon!
> The city has lots of charm!


thank you Robert! old Vilnius is full of charm indeed!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius*







































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great set of updates! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting photos, the spa and that horde of people with military and medical team which made me think and eventually guessed it may be a kind of a drill in case of a terrorist' attack?


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely old character of the city and nice photos as well.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Great set of updates! kay:


thank you Ben!



capricorn2000 said:


> interesting photos, the spa and that horde of people with military and medical team which made me think and eventually guessed it may be a kind of a drill in case of a terrorist' attack?


hahah! we woke up to the sound of bursts of automatic weapons :lol:



karlvan said:


> lovely old character of the city and nice photos as well.


 thank you!


=====================================






























































































































































































































































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates; well done kay: :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you very much Christos!








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Ha-ha, great graffiti with Putin and Trump :lol:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots of a lovely city.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful updates, Leon! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb eye, many favourites, Leon! :applause:
Love the balconies!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Trakai*



Skopje/Скопје;140041219 said:


> ^^
> Ha-ha, great graffiti with Putin and Trump :lol:


thanks Skopije!
:lol: make everything great again :cheers::nuts:
the first graffiti, which portrayed a kiss between Trump and Putin was vandalized with white paint. in the updated version, the two politicians are no longer kissing but sharing a joint.



capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots of a lovely city.


thank a lot!



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful updates, Leon! :applause:


 thank you Robert!



yansa said:


> Superb eye, many favourites, Leon! :applause:
> Love the balconies!


 the balconies are my favorites objects  thank you Silvia!


========================================


Wiki:
Trakai is a historic city and lake resort in Lithuania. Because of its proximity to Vilnius, Trakai is a popular tourist destination. Trakai is the administrative centre of Trakai district municipality. The town covers 497.1 square kilometres (191.9 square miles) of area and, according to 2007 estimates, is inhabited by 5,357 people. A notable feature of Trakai is that the town was built and preserved by people of different nationalities. Historically, communities of Karaims, Tatars, Lithuanians, Russians, Jews and Poles lived here.
There are 200 lakes in the region, of which the deepest (46.7 m) is Galvė with its 21 islands. Galvė covers an area of 3.88 km2, Vilkokšnis lake - 3.37 km2, the lake of Skaistis - 2.96 km2. There are Trakai Historical National Park and Aukštadvaris Regional Park founded in the territory of the region.








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lithuania, Leon


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice update, dear Leon! 
Particularly love the church with the blue interior! kay:
This moment I scroll to take a third look! 

A wonderful room where one can find peace of mind...


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Lithuania, Leon


 thank you Christos! Trakai is really beautiful place :cheers:



yansa said:


> Very nice update, dear Leon!
> Particularly love the church with the blue interior! kay:
> This moment I scroll to take a third look!
> A wonderful room where one can find peace of mind...


thank you Silvia! I love the churches interiors too. there is always place for a rest.


============================================












































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics about the religious life in Lithuania, Leon! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Leon!
The wooden sculpture of the mother with her child and the house of the last photo, are my favorites.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful updates, Leon!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful! I like the old buildings specially the church.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely photo update and nice statue of Pope John Paul.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful pics about the religious life in Lithuania, Leon! kay:
> ...


 thank you *Silvia*, *Robert* and *'capricorn2000'*! according to wikipedia Lithuania is the predominantly Roman catholic country.




shik2005 said:


> Wonderful updates, Leon!


 thank you Igor!



madonnagirl said:


> beautiful! I like the old buildings specially the church.


thank you!


==============================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A beautiful update, Leon - many favourites! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> A beautiful update, Leon - many favourites! kay:


thank you Silvia!


=======================================










































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also great, very nice updates and from Lithuania :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new set, Leon!
What a nice and peaceful place!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice update, Leon! kay:
Particularly love the pics with the "Kapitaen".


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Trakai*



yansa said:


> Very nice update, Leon! kay:
> Particularly love the pics with the "Kapitaen".


thank you Silvia! he is indeed very expressive character. 



Gratteciel said:


> Great new set, Leon!
> What a nice and peaceful place!


 thanks Robert, much appreciated! :cheers1:



christos-greece said:


> Also great, very nice updates and from Lithuania :cheers:


thank you Christos!:cheers:


=====================================
































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
==========



*Veni,*









*Vidi,*









*Vici,*









==========
















































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pics of the waterbirds, Leon! And great castle! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful new set, Leon!
Your photos of the ducks, geese and swans are fantastic and I really liked the beautiful and peaceful white house on the lake.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful...like the detailed close ups.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Trakai I*



> yansa said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely pics of the waterbirds, Leon! And great castle! kay:
> ...


thank you very much for your visit&comments, much appreciated :cheers1:


=====================================























































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Another great update, Leon!
Trakai looks lovely!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely update, Leon! kay:
The third last pic looks idyllic!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Trakai*



> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> > Another great update, Leon!
> ...


*Robert*, *Silvia*, thank you!


=======================================






























































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The small wooden house at pic 6 is so extraordinary and cute! 
Very nice black oldtimer! Very creative ideas with flowers!

A lovely update, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice colors, fantastic vintage car! :cheers:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots of a nice country.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely autumnal impressions with a great variety of mushrooms, ovis90! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really wonderful, very nice; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius*

*Ben*, *Silvia*, thank you guys! :cheers1:


=======================================














































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius II*

























































































































:lol:

​



.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As always great, very nice new photos


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice updates. Very fitting ad


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

Leongname said:


> ​


Ah, a Moskvich :lol:


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Saxonia said:


> Ah, a Moskvich :lol:


Nope, it's VOLGA. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GAZ_Volga


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

You are right, the Moksvich I had in mind looks a bit different. https://a.d-cd.net/48130au-960.jpg A Moskvichs was among the best cars a "normal" person could get in DDR. Volga was quite unreachable for privates.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great eye for the seriously quirky, Leon!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice updates, Leon! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice as usual, Leon!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ As always great, very nice new photos
> ...


thank you *Christos*, *Igor*, *Nicholas*, *Silvia*, *Robert* and _Christos_ again 

thanks all for viewing :cheers1:


=====================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo (Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium) I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France) I Beautiful_England_and_Wales I Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany) I Lake_District I

Ballybofey, Donegal, Londonderry, Cobh, Dublin (Ireland) I 

Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, 's-Hertogenbosch I Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I 

Llandudno & GoldWings Parade (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales) I Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai in Lithuania I

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Leon! kay:
The sparrows! 

Love this pic with the two fine paintings:



Leongname said:


> ​
> .
> .
> .


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a nice new set, Leon!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful and clear photos of a nice city.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really nice places you've visited  Beautiful updates


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots, liking the city character.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*I*



yansa said:


> Very nice updates, Leon! kay:
> The sparrows!  Love this pic with the two fine paintings:


very nice paintings, indeed! 



Gratteciel said:


> What a nice new set, Leon!


thank you Robert!



alexander2000 said:


> beautiful and clear photos of a nice city.


thanks Alex, you're right 



General Electric said:


> Really nice places you've visited  Beautiful updates


 thank you '*GE*'! I am planning a trip to Kaunas and Klaipeda in the summer.



charliewong90 said:


> cool shots, liking the city character.


thanks Charlie! I'm glad you like it.


==========================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*II*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo (Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium) I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France) I Beautiful_England_and_Wales I Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany) I Lake_District I

Ballybofey, Donegal, Londonderry, Cobh, Dublin (Ireland) I 

Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, 's-Hertogenbosch I Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I 

Llandudno & GoldWings Parade (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales) I Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai in Lithuania I

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius III*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice photos from Lithuania. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful indeed, a lovely and charming city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb pics from lovely Vilnius, dear Leon! Many favourites! kay:
Here the inscription "Wr. Neustadt" caught my eye: Wiener Neustadt
is a city in Lower Austria. 



Leongname said:


> ​
> 
> .
> .
> .


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful photos, and I like the character of the city you've captured.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful updates, with nice place like this one:



>


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I like those shots of the abruptly ending wall. There must be a good story there somewhere.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous walls! Very nice updates kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets, Leon!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Why-Why said:


> I like those shots of the abruptly ending wall. There must be a good story there somewhere.





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:





General Electric said:


> Gorgeous walls! Very nice updates kay:





Gratteciel said:


> Great new sets, Leon!


Nicholas, Christos, 'GE', Robert, thanks guys :cheers1:




yansa said:


> Great updates, Leon! :applause:
> Loved these two men working under the dramatic sky:
> *And what a lovely church this is!*


thank you, Silvia! it is the Church of St. Casimir gorgeous church, indeed  



================================












































































































































​.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​.
.
.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many beautiful churches again, Leon, and a great sky...
This is my favourite shot kay:





Leongname said:


> ​ .
> .


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful, I like your shots of all the churches.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius I*

*Silvia*, '*DWest*', thanks guys :cheers1:


============================




































































































​.
.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​.
.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius III*























































































































​.
.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius IV*



































































































​.
.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius V*















































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Lovely quirky details from Vilnius! And I loved the shots of those church towers against a stormy sky.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Like Nick I love that church in front of the wild clouds - there is energy in that sky! kay:
And I very much enjoy what your fabulous eye for details creates, Leon - many favourites!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, Leon!
That church is really great!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovely shots of charming places..


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! Great picture! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely shots which depict the varied characters of the city and that baroque church has quite interesting design, thanks Leon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Lithuania :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely city and those are charming old architecture.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius I*



> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely quirky details from Vilnius! And I loved the shots of those church towers against a stormy sky.
> ...


thank you very much guys, for your viewing, comments and likes much appreciated! :cheers2:


=================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius V*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Vilnius VI*



























































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic details in the white church, Leon! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

The interior of that church is fascinating; a gem! What a great update, Leon!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> Phantastic details in the white church, Leon! :applause:





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Leon :cheers:





Gratteciel said:


> The interior of that church is fascinating; a gem! What a great update, Leon!


thank you guys! this is really gorgeous church of St. Constantine and St. Michael, russian orthodox church in Vilnius. 


===========================














































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Especially #351 is a nice and atmospheric set, Leon, with the red haired cat
sharping her claws. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Leon and well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Silvia*, *Cristos*, thanks guys!


==========================




> *Vilnius*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*



Vilnius II

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*



Vilnius III

Click to expand...

*























































































































.

*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)*

*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)*

*Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)*

*Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch*

*In Italy*

*In Spain*

*Beautiful_England_and_Wales*

*Manchester_City** I **Leeds*

*Lake_District** I **Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)** I **Caernarfon Castle(Wales)*

*Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)** I **Conwy Castle(Wales)* 

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

*Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)*

*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice update!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Leon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------

